# J R Rix & Son Ltd. Hull



## Mike Hemmington

Anyone out there sailed on and of the Rix boats back in the early 60's, I would certainly like to hear from you.

I did reliving trips on all the Rix boats, had a great time as was just an apprentice (18<) from Drypool Eng & Drydock Co Ltd. Went from 5 pounds a week to 140p.w.

Came across some really nice places around UK and Ireland also some good blokes on the ships themselves.

So please feel free to burst into print and contact me.

Mike


----------



## david best

Just loaded the small tanker Rix Merlin on the Tees with pertrol for the Isle of Wight. Now manned by only 4 Poles. First time visit of this vessel to us (vopak)


----------



## Erimus

Mike Hemmington said:


> Anyone out there sailed on and of the Rix boats back in the early 60's, I would certainly like to hear from you.
> 
> I did reliving trips on all the Rix boats, had a great time as was just an apprentice (18<) from Drypool Eng & Drydock Co Ltd. Went from 5 pounds a week to 140p.w.
> 
> Came across some really nice places around UK and Ireland also some good blokes on the ships themselves.
> 
> So please feel free to burst into print and contact me.
> 
> Mike


Seem to remember the Robrix being a regular bunker server into the Tees last years of the 50's early 60s.....

geoff


----------



## Mike Hemmington

*J R Rix*



Erimus said:


> Seem to remember the Robrix being a regular bunker server into the Tees last years of the 50's early 60s.....
> 
> geoff


Thanks for that Erimus, Robrix it not one I remember I never sailed on that one. I see they are still on the go, Mr. Ken Rix was running the show when I was around.
Regards Mike


----------



## Erimus

Mike Hemmington said:


> Thanks for that Erimus, Robrix it not one I remember I never sailed on that one. I see they are still on the go, Mr. Ken Rix was running the show when I was around.
> Regards Mike


May be of interest that about 20 years ago 'THE' Brian Rix came as guest dinner speaker to The Institute of Freight Forwarders in Hull. He was booked in view of the Rix family connections,and spoke as such initially, and was donating his fee to Mencap.....however, as is normal at such dinners, there was a sweepstake on how long the speech would take he finished and said that it had taken so many minutes and so many seconds! This was disputed by just about every table.....he said he had timed it to the second and was totally dischuffed that he should be challenged on his timing!!

He left shortly afterwards...

geoff


----------



## jim egan

*Rix,s*



Mike Hemmington said:


> Anyone out there sailed on and of the Rix boats back in the early 60's, I would certainly like to hear from you.
> 
> I did reliving trips on all the Rix boats, had a great time as was just an apprentice (18<) from Drypool Eng & Drydock Co Ltd. Went from 5 pounds a week to 140p.w.
> 
> Came across some really nice places around UK and Ireland also some good blokes on the ships themselves.
> 
> So please feel free to burst into print and contact me.
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike, from mid 60s onwards to 68 on Lesrix, Bobrix,Kenrix, Lesrix skipper Hanson, cant mind offhand mates name but both from Hull. Skipper on Kenrix was from Hull but lived down Cornwall,mate Chris Cambridge,now or was a pilot in Seaham, Egineers Ch on Lesrix Ernie Blacklock from Seaham. Kenrix Ch was a Taffy cant mind his name,but if you were with drypool u might have visited us in Aberdeen one time. Lot of coal from Amble to Teignmouth then wash out for china clay from Par/Fowey. Good little ships and mostly good lads.Few storys we could tell thats for sure. Regards J.Egan


----------



## Mike Hemmington

Hi Jim,
I do remember the Lesrix skipper Hansen and Chief Eng Ernie Blacklock.
The mate was Neil?.
Cheers Mike


----------



## cptn rodders

Hi Mike...I have come across a photo of the jon rix taken at Fleetwood 50,s or 60,s have you any information on her and if possible where to obtain a set of plans as i would like to build a model of her...thanks...Rod


----------



## georgiepoodle

*j r rix*

Sailed on the Kenrix 1961 as a work experience ( HullTrinity House navigation School)
Captain Blyth ,mate was Latvian, Chief Eng. from Hull.
Left ship after 3 weeks at Ipswich.Only 14 years old, loved it.
Dave


----------



## graham atkinson

Cptn Rodders
PM me about JONRIX plans

Graham


----------



## Mike Hemmington

georgiepoodle said:


> Sailed on the Kenrix 1961 as a work experience ( HullTrinity House navigation School)
> Captain Blyth ,mate was Latvian, Chief Eng. from Hull.
> Left ship after 3 weeks at Ipswich.Only 14 years old, loved it.
> Dave


Thanks for that, my first trip would have been in 1962 on the Bobrix as 2nd Eng (relief) 18 then, truly great time, chugging around the UK coast.

Regards Mike


----------



## saltybobuk

Hi Mike, good to hear of another ex-Drypool apprentice. I left in 74 and went to sea with p&o on nzs ships till 83, then j marrs till 87.


----------



## Roger Jordan

Do you recall the name of the "very small" Rix coaster, probably no more than about 150 tons gross and about 170 tons deadweight, that was in service in the later 1950s (and possibly into the 60s), that occasionally discharged at the Grays Co-operative Society Ltd coal wharf at Grays, Essex. Because of Lloyd's Register book criteria of the time, the vessel does not appear in that, nor does it show up in the Ian Allan coaster books of the same era.


----------



## Mike Hemmington

saltybobuk said:


> Hi Mike, good to hear of another ex-Drypool apprentice. I left in 74 and went to sea with p&o on nzs ships till 83, then j marrs till 87.


Hi Saltybobuk,
Nice to hear from you. Yes Drypool was only a small ship repair yard but as an Apprentice you got to do a bit of everything, from drydock work to going out to the big Hull docks to trials on new trawlers, talking of trawlers I do remember the worst job at Drypool was the polishing of stantions in that cold, dark, draughty workshop that the Blacksmiths used, I was so glad to get away from that and work in High Street. I left Drypool and went with Ben Line & Esso. Good times though.

Cheers Mike


----------



## Mike Hemmington

*Small Rix coaster*



Roger Jordan said:


> Do you recall the name of the "very small" Rix coaster, probably no more than about 150 tons gross and about 170 tons deadweight, that was in service in the later 1950s (and possibly into the 60s), that occasionally discharged at the Grays Co-operative Society Ltd coal wharf at Grays, Essex. Because of Lloyd's Register book criteria of the time, the vessel does not appear in that, nor does it show up in the Ian Allan coaster books of the same era.


Hi Roger,
Sorry I can't recall the vessel you mentioned, it was probally just a bit before my time. I do have the Lloyds Register of Ships 1951/52 but unless you have the name it would be a quite a job finding it, if the ships names started with Rix that would certainly help.
the only names I can recall are: Bobrix, Jonrix, Kenrix, Fylrix, Lesrix they were around 800 ton mark.

Cheers Mike


----------



## price

When I was in the Steersman, we used to carry clean oils up to the Rix Depot at Stoneferry up the River Hull, we had to dredge up the river stern first following the flood tide, usually arriving at the depot about an hour before high water. I dry docked in Drypool many times. Bruce.


----------



## Roger Jordan

Thanks for that Mike. I have the Lloyd's Register books for each of the years of the era in which I am interested, and because at the time there was a lower tonnage limit for unclassed (that's LR class) vessels, the vessel in which I am interested will not appear in the register book. Three of my fellow contemporary anoraks recall the vessel, but are stumped on the name. After eliminating the known Rix vessels of the 50s and 60s, I have been "inventing" 6-letter names to see if I can find something that fits.
Regards
Roger


----------



## beedeesea

Roger,

On Wiki there's mention of a "Magrix" and a "Jarrix" also. On their own website they show a photo of their first ship, purchased in 1947, but it's not named.

Brian


----------



## purserjuk

I notice that the October issue of "Shipping Today and Yesterday" has an article on Rix Shipping.


----------



## TONY CLYNE

Seem to remember a mate of mine signing on Lesrix probably 1963 but never sailed on it, believe it left Goole but sank somewhere with all hands


----------



## Mike Hemmington

*J R Rix & Co*

Thanks for that Tony,

I did learn somewhere along the way that "Lesrix" did sink but my understanding was that there were no causalties, the "Bobrix" met the same fate they too suffered no losses, one crew was taken of by RAF or RN Helicopter the other crew was rescued by a Cross Channel Ferry.
That is my understanding but could be wrong. When last on the Bobrix I bought some Haggis when in Aberdeen and left them on board when I paid off, they could still be in Bobrix's freezer, I think they will have had it by now though.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## TONY CLYNE

Hi Mike, can`t contradict you as I don`t know any real details but that was my understanding and my mate was always known as the luckiest chap alive because he didn`t sail. Regards Tony.


----------



## TONY CLYNE

Mike, Google MV Lesrix then click on wreck report. Cheers Tony. P.S. date was 1960. Have a look at Goole on the web/the ships you might get more answers on there.


----------



## Tankman

Mike
A new book from Ships in Focus Publications on Rix Shipping in due for publication any time now.

Chris


----------



## Dazza84721

*Lesrix*

I can confirm that the lesrix sank and all her crew sadly perished, my wife's father was one of the men who died that day


----------



## david freeman

hello, a question? was Brian Rix the Farce comedian actor in London, not associated through family connects to this trading company?
I note you are all serious and I assume poe faced! No goings on in this company, like Brian and his stage antics?
WAS IT THE WHITEHALL THEATRE London?


----------



## TommyRob

Yes, his immediate family. I recall an interview in the early 60's when Brian explained his early career was problematic with the family as it it was always assumed he would go into the family shipping business.


----------



## howardang

david freeman said:


> hello, a question? was Brian Rix the Farce comedian actor in London, not associated through family connects to this trading company?
> I note you are all serious and I assume poe faced! No goings on in this company, like Brian and his stage antics?
> WAS IT THE WHITEHALL THEATRE London?


Brian Rix was born in Cottingham, a large village on the outskirts of Hull. His father ran the family shipping firm. He was married to a famous actress Elspet Grey. Another actor member of the family was his sister Sheila Mercer who many people will remember as matriarch Annie Sugden in Emmerdale Farm, for many years.

Howard


----------

